# Sichuan Cookery  Hardcover or paperback/softcover?



## Kamelion (Apr 3, 2017)

Dear all,

I am about to purchase the (UK version of) Fuchsia Dunlops Sichuan Cookery. Have any of you had both the hardcover (2001) and the paperback/softcover (2003) versions in your hands, and which would you prefer? I often find hardcover better bound, but sometimes a bit less practical.

Best regards!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 3, 2017)

I have all of Fuchsia's hard bound books and use them constantly.


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 3, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> I have all of Fuchsia's hard bound books and use them constantly.



Thanks, Noodle Soup, I guess Ill go for the hardbound first edition then. They are not really that easy to find any more.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm enough of a Fuchsia fan that I made a point of making a pilgrimage to the Sichuan cooking school she studied at in Chengdu. Wish I had the time and money to study there but I had to settle for one of the smaller schools in town.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2017)

Ok, checking Amazon I see "Sichuan Cookery" is one I don't have. Kind of spendy isn't it?


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 4, 2017)

Anyone got the fabled "Sichuan Cuisine in Both Chinese and English"? Is it worth the exorbitant prices an import costs?


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 4, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Anyone got the fabled "Sichuan Cuisine in Both Chinese and English"? Is it worth the exorbitant prices an import costs?



Full online access costs 60 cents. Its definitely worth that!

I have not read it extensively, but to me it seems to be much about presenting the recipe varieties that are the most common ground, middle of the road that is, and therefore probably not always very authentic, in the meaning that the particular version may have never existed, but every part of it has. A bit like an eclectic Urtext edition of a Bach cantata. However, it is an interesting insight in the standardization of the culinary heritage, and of course interesting to see how the agreed-upon recipes look.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 4, 2017)

Oh ok, just saw the printed versions coming at outrageous prices  So it kind of has.... traditional recipes seen through the lens of professional chefs, as would be the case for a Sanjeev Kapoor/Sanjay Thumma/Harpal Singh Sookhi recipe in Indian cuisine?


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 4, 2017)

LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> Oh ok, just saw the printed versions coming at outrageous prices  So it kind of has.... traditional recipes seen through the lens of professional chefs, as would be the case for a Sanjeev Kapoor/Sanjay Thumma/Harpal Singh Sookhi recipe in Indian cuisine?



Well, I am no expert, but that is my personal feeling. Nevertheless, it is a very interesting book. 

You can have a look with this preview.

I do not know these indian books and their story. Tell me more!


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Apr 5, 2017)

These three are more known for a lot of YT presence than book authors - all of them former or current professional chefs...


----------



## TheCaptain (Apr 5, 2017)

I almost made an expensive mistake. Turns out Sichuan Cookery is very expensive to source in the US. That's because the book was reprinted under a different title for the US market:

http://www.fuchsiadunlop.com/land-of-plenty-reprint-now-on-sale/

Land of Plenty is now sitting in my Amazon cart...


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2017)

Land of Plenty I do have and use on a regular basis. I wasn't sure it was the same book as the Sichuan manual but I knew there was some connection.


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 5, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> Ok, checking Amazon I see "Sichuan Cookery" is one I don't have. Kind of spendy isn't it?



It is basically the same book as _Land of Plenty_, but with extra photographs, american orthography and imperial measures only. You can get it at reasonable prices at abebooks for example.


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 5, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I almost made an expensive mistake. Turns out Sichuan Cookery is very expensive to source in the US. That's because the book was reprinted under a different title for the US market:
> 
> http://www.fuchsiadunlop.com/land-of-plenty-reprint-now-on-sale/
> 
> Land of Plenty is now sitting in my Amazon cart...



Very expensive in Europe as well; only option is to get it used. I just bought a copy that way.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 5, 2017)

Copy ordered off Abe Books. I need the full collection right?


----------



## Kamelion (Apr 5, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> Copy ordered off Abe Books. I need the full collection right?



Of course, of course! Congrats! Wait, that means, I need the american versions as well!?

But jokes apart, for me personally, who has Fuchsias voice and intonation in mind when reading, it feels strange reading the american orthography since she is a British author. I believe that also _Every Grain of Rice_ and _Sharks Fin and Sichuan Pepper_ exist in different versions. In those cases, however, there are no differences regarding photos and layout, but _only_ in terms of orthography and cover picture.


----------



## Badgertooth (Apr 6, 2017)

Not to go off piste too much but this looks promising

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012KJYR48/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 6, 2017)

I have it but haven't got around to using it much yet. Need to sit down and really read it like text book.


----------



## jbart65 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the hard bound. No problem keeping it open like some hardcovers. The soft=back version feels fine, too. I'd go with that if the price diff is big.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 19, 2017)

Noodle Soup said:


> Copy ordered off Abe Books. I need the full collection right?



I have to say Abe Books seems to ship by slow boat. Still have not received that book.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 19, 2017)

The book came today. Something I will enjoy reading before bed tonight.


----------

